
CoinRace – bet on a price of cryptocurrency (Ethereum dapp) - AReallyGoodName
https://medium.com/coinrace/coinrace-bet-on-a-price-of-crypto-3b65ddd17812
======
traducer
What makes this any different than ETHORSE?

~~~
AReallyGoodName
Price, It was built earlier, More games, More exchanges connected, More design
effort, Different Roadmap, Different implementation based on protocol but not
just a game

------
AReallyGoodName
lets discuss it here

